# Radial drill press...



## Brian Oglow (Oct 7, 2010)

I'm interested in getting a new radial drill press (Shop Fox W1670 1/2 HP) for my shop. Does anyone have any suggestions, concerns or comments they'd like to share?
Thanks!
Brian


----------



## allthunbs (Jun 22, 2008)

Brian Oglow said:


> I'm interested in getting a new radial drill press (Shop Fox W1670 1/2 HP) for my shop. Does anyone have any suggestions, concerns or comments they'd like to share?
> Thanks!
> Brian


Hi Brian:

OK, a bunch of stuff here. 

Firstly, is your supplier local or were you going to order from the US?

Next, the shop fox label is stuck on one design of radial drill press that is sold under a broad range of names. The shop fox is only cosmetically different from all of the other brands of radial drill press. (General international, Grizzly, BusyBee...)

I have the BusyBee CT020N which is the bench top version. Deb has the floor model, like the one you're looking at.

Be prepared. with a "standard" drill press, you change your bit and make your hole. With this one, you change your bit, move our head out or in or rotate the arm and then lock in the index to the column, next set your drill angle (it won't hold vertical so it remains perpendicular to the table) and lock it in. The head rotation is locked with the column movement cinching screw. That means that when you go to move the horizontal column, you lose the perpendicular orientation of the bit and you have to redo that setting. 

I bought mine for versatility and because most of the holes I've had to drill to date couldn't fit the swing of the drill press I figured the radial would do the job. Well, it fills that bill but adjustment takes on new definitions of "exercise" and "routine."

Next, there have been recent discussions on several fora dealing with exorbitant shipping costs of items sold on e-bay, amazon and other on-line vendors. Make sure you're well informed first. In one case the price of the product was understated and the shipping cost grossly inflated to allow for the cheaper price.

Next, I had to drive to Ottawa from outside Quebec City to get mine. Busy Bee refused to ship it. It took three trips. The first was beyond anyone's control, the second was to actually get the drill press and bring it home. When I got it home there was a major problem. I called the store and eventually got put onto "Amin" in Busy Bee head office. I send the quill casting to Toronto where it was deemed "perfect" and returned to me. I reassembled it and it sure wasn't, OK! A month and a half later, I grabbed the opportunity and made a 10 hour drive to Ottawa and back to exchange it for one that worked.

I got to the store and the warehouse employee and I assembled mine and turned it on. It sounded like a freight train and he tried to tell me that "that was normal" and I specified "no way." We pulled out another one and it was "perfect." No noise.

The moral of the story, make sure you try it before you buy it. Get a copy of the busy bee manual (online) and read it and make sure you know how it works before you buy. If you're going to Calgary (probably the closest) set it up in the warehouse and try it before you accept it. Make sure all of the speeds are correct and it performs perfectly. It should run smoothly and relatively quiet with no vibrations or scraping noises.

I have mine assembled but not installed. There is an identical radial drill press by General International - General 75-600 radial arm drill press - where the column moves the head up and down, not the table. I had that working with my old drill press, now I have to install the new one. I wouldn't want to use a mortising kit with this with the arm extended so make sure you have lots of clearance around it. That motor swings out quite a ways.

Deb found her floor model to be top heavy and I have to agree. My bench top model is definitely top heavy. It is bolted to the module and it is still "quirky."

Lots of stuff here to watch for but if it's versatility you're after, this one can't be beat. 

Keep us posted.


----------



## Brian Oglow (Oct 7, 2010)

Well, Allthunbs, lots to think about there for sure.
I was planning on ordering one on-line but you certainly have given good reason to think twice about that.
You know, I'm sure I could get along just fine with a standard floor model drill press. I was thinking it might be nice to be able to bore holes farther away from the main column. After trying to remember when I actually had the need to do so, I came to the conclusion, I don't need the fancy model!
As for mortising, I plan on buying a stand alone unit...maybe another post to the forum altogether.
Until I find the model that will suit my needs, I will continue to use my tiny Delta unit. 
Thanks very much for your advice and sharing your story!
Brian


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

Brian keep an eye on your local Craiglist and Kijiji ads. Sometimes you get the right price on those "fancy" models.


----------



## allthunbs (Jun 22, 2008)

Brian Oglow said:


> Well, Allthunbs, lots to think about there for sure.
> I was planning on ordering one on-line but you certainly have given good reason to think twice about that.
> You know, I'm sure I could get along just fine with a standard floor model drill press. I was thinking it might be nice to be able to bore holes farther away from the main column. After trying to remember when I actually had the need to do so, I came to the conclusion, I don't need the fancy model!
> As for mortising, I plan on buying a stand alone unit...maybe another post to the forum altogether.
> ...


Hi Brian:

Ok, now you're talking something entirely different. Take a look at your Delta. Is it made in Canada, Guelph/Cambridge? If so, will the head slide up and down the column? Here's what you're after. Some of the "tiny" Deltas would allow the head to move up and down the column. You could go so low as to allow the bit to go through the baseplate and drill below it. It was never designed for that but I ran across a guy that had one and boy, was it neat. He would plop the drill press on the workpiece, chuck up the bit and drill away. He allowed that forstner bits required that he clamp the base down tight but it worked like a charm.

BTW, didn't mean to scare you off. I love the versatility of mine but just a tad inconvenient. But then, what's "convenience?" just laziness! 

Next, Deb is right on. If you have no urgency, you can save a bundle of bucks "shopping around." How are garage sales in your neck of the woods? I get a lot of tools there.

When I find something at a garage sale I figure I'll have to replace the brushes and bearings and clean things up so when you see a "bargain" determine if the running gear is functioning properly and that there are no loose points, especially drill presses. Current production puts out a loose quill 2 out of 3 units. I went down the display at BusyBee and there must have been 8 drill presses in a row. 2 out of the 8 were accurate. There was no adjustment method for the others. The older the drill press, the older and more the methods of adjustment there are. Belt drive motors are available all over the place, new and used, sometimes very cheap.


----------



## Brian Oglow (Oct 7, 2010)

Thanks Deb, I'm not in any rush at all. I'll keep my eyes on the list.
Allthunbs, I have never noticed if mine is capable, I'll have to have a closer inspection. 
You guys are great, Thanks for the attention


----------



## Brian Oglow (Oct 7, 2010)

will the head slide up and down the column?

Nope, mines not like that...


----------



## allthunbs (Jun 22, 2008)

Brian Oglow said:


> will the head slide up and down the column?
> 
> Nope, mines not like that...


got a model number or a picture?


----------



## Brian Oglow (Oct 7, 2010)

Delta 11-960C


----------



## RCCHRE (Oct 9, 2010)

I have a Rikon Model 30-140 34” Bench Radial Drill Press, I heard some negative things before and after we purchased about it, such as loose components! It is top heavy for sure I bolted to my workhouse of a bench and it is fine! I also took the time to check and tighten all bolts when we set it up! I did have a problem with belt tracking, it was a loose pulley I miss on on my setup check!
For what we use it for mainly drilling lamp base center holes and counter sink hole, it works great!


----------



## allthunbs (Jun 22, 2008)

Brian Oglow said:


> Delta 11-960C


Hi Brian:

Can't find any info on that one. At that age, they're usually gems.


----------



## Brian Oglow (Oct 7, 2010)

allthunbs said:


> Hi Brian:
> 
> Can't find any info on that one. At that age, they're usually gems.


I'm thinking it's about ~15 years old...
The head is attached to the column directly below the main drive pulley. No way it could move down...


----------



## allthunbs (Jun 22, 2008)

Brian Oglow said:


> I'm thinking it's about ~15 years old...
> The head is attached to the column directly below the main drive pulley. No way it could move down...


Without seeing it or knowing how it is constructed, it is hard to comment. My friend's column slid between the two drive pulleys and the belt. Slowest and fastest speeds were problematic if the belt tension wasn't perfect but that was the only caveat. The biggest thing though was that the head was light enough that it required no mechanism to raise or lower it on the column. Plop the drill press on the beam, let the head down and away you went.


----------



## Gene Howe (Jul 10, 2007)

A quick suggestion....A used Shopsmith can be bought for the price of the least expensive Shop Fox radial DP. The Shopsmith, in the DP mode is more versatile, plus it's other capabilities make it a very useful tool.


----------



## allbarknobite (Sep 15, 2011)

*I have a radial drill press and...*



Brian Oglow said:


> will the head slide up and down the column?
> 
> Nope, mines not like that...


I have one that I use. Works great, except it is top-heavy. The head position is fixed, only the table moves. Photo attached.


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Good advice from Ron and Deb, mine is a Ridgid, it was on sale, convenient and I needed it that day. Best to buy before the need is too great, gives you lots of time to shop around.


----------

